# Teeth Whitener...BEST, CHEAP....saw on Oprah



## godfreygirl (Aug 17, 2006)

I found the *VERY BEST* (and cheapest) teeth whitener at Walgreen's. It costs $9.99 at my Walgreen's (Illinois) and my teeth have NEVER been whiter. I discovered it while watching Oprah when she had a show about the best and cheapest beauty products, secrets and tips. It is *"Dr. George's Dental White (Toothpaste Whitening Booster)"*. It says on the package "Original, Professional Strength Tooth Whitening Gel Used by Dentists Since 1989"

It comes with clear teeth forms you put in hot water and mold them to your upper and bottem teeth. Once you have gotten them whitened with the trays, you can do what I do (and the package says) and just put a bit of the gel on a tooth brush every day, leave it there, and it keeps your teeth white. There is a HUGE bottle of the whitening gel in the kit. I think I've had this for over a year now and the tube is still only about a third used up. I am almost 63 years young and have never had my teeth look whiter.

My dentist even said "your teeth are SO white and luminous", what to you use?

So just ditch the expensive stuff and the strips that don't get ALL of your teeth covered and give this a try. I LOVE it.......I think you will too. Also, you will have MORE money to spend on the REAL important items......_*like MORE makeup*_! !


----------



## kburch0614 (Aug 17, 2006)

Good Tip...i'm Gonna See If They Carry It At Cvs Or Wal-mart.


----------



## ivette (Aug 17, 2006)

thanks G


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Aug 17, 2006)

Does it make your teeth sensitive like other whitener products tend to do?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Annia (Aug 19, 2006)

Very cool! I want whiter teeth





I have such a healthy mouth and good genes. I am 23 and have never had a cavity.


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 19, 2006)

So sweet of you for sharing this.


----------



## blondie36 (Aug 19, 2006)

thanks for sharing this with us,i was going to buy the crest whitestrips for 35.00 but im going to try this first and like you said the money saved goes to buy more mu


----------



## unmuzzleme (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tip! Who _doesn't_ want whiter teeth! I'm definitely going to go look for this in the d/s!


----------



## LVA (Aug 19, 2006)

i love Crest Whitestrips .. .they seem to be the onli thing that has worked for me .. and my dentist even commented on my teeth after using the strips .... but this is soo much cheaper ... i will have to try it out .. thx u


----------



## Maja (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 19, 2006)

thanks!!


----------



## dmolinet (Aug 19, 2006)

Walgreens is totally out of stock--I ordered it from the website--with S&amp;H it is $23.00. Hope it's worth it!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 19, 2006)

thanks i will look for this!


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks! I'll check it out! Make sure you right a review!

If anyone else tries it I'd love to see before and after pics!


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## CamaroChick (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lovelyarsenic* Does it make your teeth sensitive like other whitener products tend to do? I'd like to know, too....


----------



## lynnda (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks! i'm going to see if they have it in canada!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dmolinet* Walgreens is totally out of stock--I ordered it from the website--with S&amp;H it is $23.00. Hope it's worth it! let us know how you like it!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 21, 2006)

Sweet! Thanks for telling us about it! I'll have to get some after I finish my Crest strips.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* thanks for sharing this with us,i was going to buy the crest whitestrips for 35.00 but im going to try this first and like you said the money saved goes to buy more mu




I tried the Crest Whitening strips and they did whiten up my teeth brilliantly BUT they made my teeth SUPER sensitive! Ouch!


----------



## selene (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lovelyarsenic* Does it make your teeth sensitive like other whitener products tend to do? Originally Posted by *CamaroChick* I'd like to know, too.... Ditto.


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 21, 2006)

I will have to check out my Wal-Greens and see if they carry it here. Thanks for sharing this with us. I would also like to see some before and after pictures


----------



## blondie36 (Aug 22, 2006)

ok, i had to buy this too,i bought the last one at walgreens for 10.99 , i hope this works, but its going to be hard to keep this thing in my mouth for 15 minutes i think


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* ok, i had to buy this too,i bought the last one at walgreens for 10.99 , i hope this works, but its going to be hard to keep this thing in my mouth for 15 minutes i think



let us know how it works!


----------



## monniej (Aug 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* thanks for sharing this with us,i was going to buy the crest whitestrips for 35.00 but im going to try this first and like you said the money saved goes to buy more mu



ditto for me! i'm going to walgreens today!


----------



## blondie36 (Aug 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* let us know how it works! i will keep you posted- it said you SHOULD see results in 2-3 weeks so i will let you know then


----------



## Lindabear (Aug 23, 2006)

thanks


----------



## tamarind26 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm afraid it's not available in my country.


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you for the information. I used to work at Walgreens and my customers swore by Dr. George. I bought it and never used it. That was years ago! LOL.. Guess I will pick some up this week.. Thanks again


----------



## angel_eyes (Aug 29, 2006)

thanksssss


----------



## MBenita (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 29, 2006)

Cool I will try it


----------



## mango (Aug 29, 2006)

i hope my walgreens have it! thanks for sharing your tip!


----------



## liltweekstar (Aug 29, 2006)

i'd also like to know if this product makes teeth more sensitive. the crest whitening strips made my teeth REALLY sensitive.


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm going to try finding it today!! I was just noticing that my tooth are looking a little yellow! I can't wait to try it!!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 30, 2006)

You sold me. I am picking this up next time I'm at the store. Thanks!


----------



## mandy_ (Aug 31, 2006)

I will pick this up (hopefully tomorrow) at Walgreens!


----------



## Sleepless Lady (Sep 1, 2006)

thankx for the info.

i' want to share something else with u a homemade remedy for whiter teeth just mix honey with u r everyday tooth paste and VOILA it will make u r teeth look healthier, and also if u can rub lemonu'll almost see an immediate effect.


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 1, 2006)

ooooh thanks for the info! i am going to Walgreens right now to see if they have it.

okay so i just went out and bought this system. i will take before and after pics also. do you just fill the trays using the little syringe thingy and then let the filled trays sit on your teeth for 20-30 mins everyday for two to three weeks? Thanks!

Originally Posted by *godfreygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I found the *VERY BEST* (and cheapest) teeth whitener at Walgreen's. It costs $9.99 at my Walgreen's (Illinois) and my teeth have NEVER been whiter. I discovered it while watching Oprah when she had a show about the best and cheapest beauty products, secrets and tips. It is *"Dr. George's Dental White (Toothpaste Whitening Booster)"*. It says on the package "Original, Professional Strength Tooth Whitening Gel Used by Dentists Since 1989"
It comes with clear teeth forms you put in hot water and mold them to your upper and bottem teeth. Once you have gotten them whitened with the trays, you can do what I do (and the package says) and just put a bit of the gel on a tooth brush every day, leave it there, and it keeps your teeth white. There is a HUGE bottle of the whitening gel in the kit. I think I've had this for over a year now and the tube is still only about a third used up. I am almost 63 years young and have never had my teeth look whiter.

My dentist even said "your teeth are SO white and luminous", what to you use?

So just ditch the expensive stuff and the strips that don't get ALL of your teeth covered and give this a try. I LOVE it.......I think you will too. Also, you will have MORE money to spend on the REAL important items......_*like MORE makeup*_! !


----------



## CarmenMarie (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh, I hope this works too...I am going to look for it today..thanks!


----------



## Lindabear (Sep 2, 2006)

hope it works for those who are trying it. i really want to get it.


----------



## girlnextdoor (Sep 2, 2006)

I'll have to check this out when I go to Walgreen's tomorrow. Thanks for the info!

I bought this today. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 3, 2006)

I would love to try it but I can't find it anywhere in Canada. If anyone else has found it here, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## buttercup972 (Sep 5, 2006)

I am going to get my boyfriend to buy this for me the next time he makes a trip home!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 11, 2006)

im going to buy this today. has anyone else seen any results?


----------



## girlnextdoor (Sep 12, 2006)

I've used this for about a week so far and my teeth are looking whiter.


----------



## Casmyr (Sep 12, 2006)

I am one of those people with super sensitive teeth. I also bought the Dr. George system. I have used it twice now, and did get some sensitivity, so this is what I am doing to help combat the sensitivity while still continuing to whiten my teeth.

1) Use a toothpastse specifically formulated for sensitive teeth. I use Sensidyne as that was the one recommended to me by my dentist. Use like a normal toothpaste.

2) Prior to actually putting the trays in my mouth, I take a small amount of paste and rub it directly on the sensitive part of my teeth. I can actually feel a little "zing" so I know I have hit the right spot. This seems to help create a barrier between my teeth and the whitening gel so that it doesn't hurt hardly at all.

3) Purchased a product called "Protect" at Walgreen's that is specificaly for sensitive teeth. You paint this stuff on, let it dry and are supposed to have immediate results. This definitely helps. I used it three times and felt some relief; however my teeth are so reactive that I think nothing short of professional services will completely relieve my symptoms.

I used Dr. George again last night and was able to keep the trays in for 25 minutes. This was an enormous success for me. It still isn't very comfortable, but it is light years from being the painful zings that I was getting before I started using these things.

Hope this helps someone else.

Cathy


----------



## chrgrl (Sep 13, 2006)

wow, i'm going to have to check this out!


----------



## michko970 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thank you so much. I am going to check this out for sure.


----------



## eiraMLisa (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm going to get this stuff!! I always want to use the strips be/c I see what a difference it makes for people but it never gets all of my teeth. So thank you soo much for the tip!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks for bumping this thread eiraMlisa, I'm definitely looking for this next time at Walgreens!


----------



## MindySue (Mar 17, 2007)

ugh. i want this. no walgreens here, and online it is out of stock.

why is it more expensive on the website! thats so annoying.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 17, 2007)

I know, I noticed that the price at the actualy website of this product (not walgreens) are more expensive...


----------



## eiraMLisa (Mar 18, 2007)

I just bought it at walgreens and it was on sale for $6. 49!!! I didn't try it yet I'm going to do it later. I checked everywhere for this but the only place that had it was walgreens.


----------



## hollyxann (Mar 18, 2007)

hmmm im gonna have to pick some of this up. i want whiter teeth.


----------



## eiraMLisa (Mar 19, 2007)

I just wanted you all to know that last night I used it and my teeth were fine. I have senitive teeth but it didn't bother me at all. I didn't like the taste though.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 19, 2007)

Ooh I hope it's on sale at my local Walgreens too!

Thanks for the update eiraMLisa!


----------



## m1ssc (Mar 20, 2007)

thank you for sharing! i'll definitely try it out. so far I've only used Crest whitestrips but I kind of don't like paying $30+ for it.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 22, 2007)

got mine off ebay cant wait to try it


----------



## MindySue (Mar 28, 2007)

im not sure about the trays, i think i fit it to my teeth but it feels weird! i hope it's working, i have it in as we speak and i cant wait to take it out and open my mouth again

also the syringe they give you, i couldnt fill it!! i made such a huge mess.


----------



## hollyxann (Mar 28, 2007)

i bought some of this yesterday i just gotta use it now. haha. ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm so bummed out my local Walgreens didn't have it!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 28, 2007)

keep us posted! i wanna know how this works for all of you!


----------



## MindySue (Mar 29, 2007)

this seems to be whitening only the bottom half of my top teeth and not the top where it's most yellow and most needed..the plaquey stuff.


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 30, 2007)

im def gonna check it out!!! ive been using strips and if i do 2 in one day that night they'll be WHITE but then after 2 days it goes away uz i dont keep up with it


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Mar 30, 2007)

cool thanks


----------



## MindySue (Mar 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tinktink22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im def gonna check it out!!! ive been using strips and if i do 2 in one day that night they'll be WHITE but then after 2 days it goes away uz i dont keep up with it ive noticed with this dr. george stuff when i have the whitener on it's so noticeably whiter than my bottom teeth but then i take it off and i can't tell the difference anymore after a few minutes. maybe it's becuase ive only been using it 4 days and it doesnt stay white yet but grr i hope it does because it looks much better all nice and bright.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 31, 2007)

yeah i have to try this now too


----------



## Trisha. (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm going to have to look for this! I'm currently using Crest Whitestrips &amp; they're are really irritating my gums. It hurts to brush!


----------



## MindySue (Apr 1, 2007)

it looks real white for like 2 seconds then it dissapears and i cant tell a difference again. grr


----------



## Michee (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Midnight Blue (Apr 6, 2007)

I want to try this too -- sounds really good!


----------



## erinhelley (Apr 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it looks real white for like 2 seconds then it dissapears and i cant tell a difference again. grr How long are you leaving it on for.....I have professional whitner from the dentist and I have to SLEEP with the trays in! So make sure you are giving it time to work. Start out small and work your way up when it comes to timing.


----------



## diana3 (Apr 24, 2007)

wow..after reading this im definantley going to go and buy them. thanks so much!


----------



## MindySue (Apr 24, 2007)

it produces to much saliva to sleep with, i'd drool everywhere or choke to death. i stopped using it when i saw no difference after a week or more


----------



## jewele (Apr 24, 2007)

I got this the other day at Walgreens. They had it at last chance clearance so I only paid $6.50. I've used it about three times and don't notice any longterm difference yet. I agree with hellomindy, it looks white at first then goes back to normal within minutes. I think I'll keep using it though


----------



## snowy (Apr 26, 2007)

thanks for the info. i'll try it


----------



## hellokittysmom (Apr 26, 2007)

thanks! will definitely look into this!


----------



## andom (Apr 27, 2007)

Sounds great, thanks for info.


----------



## nurzruby (May 12, 2007)

unfortunately, they dont sell it here in Australia;( i might get it off on ebay. But i am currently using Pearl Drops Whitening toothpaste and honestly I am not seeing any difference at all.


----------



## hushabye (May 14, 2007)

im going to try this. ive been spending so much money on crest white strips


----------



## makian12 (May 22, 2007)

ive tried the whitestrips..they cost so much and dont even work at all!! at least not for me...haha. going to go find the ones you just recommended


----------



## katebug48 (May 23, 2007)

Very neat!


----------



## clwkerric (May 23, 2007)

I'll give it a try!


----------



## MissOli (May 23, 2007)

Don't think they have that here





I used Blend-a-med whitestrips and they worked REALLY well for me.


----------



## pinkdaisylove (May 23, 2007)

Man! I need to try that!


----------



## CubNan (May 23, 2007)

thanks for the update.

Couldn't find it at my walgreens.


----------



## ~Rani~ (May 27, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 27, 2007)

has anyone taken any before pics and any progrees pics at all yet???

really want to look into this but would like to see pics for diff.


----------



## tarpley612 (May 30, 2007)

I was wondering about the sensitivity thing too. I have had my teeth whitened at the dentists office but that is toooo expensive. I could do stuff like that when I was younger and didn't have kids to take care of but there is no way I could come off $500 to have my teeth whitened now. For $10 though I could do that just to try it out.


----------

